# Help with USB 3.0 Header



## Clizzark (Jul 1, 2011)

I purchase a CM Storm Enforcer case and it has a USB 3.0 header. My new Gigabyte mobo does not seem to have an internal connector for it. Are there any adapters or anything I can do??

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jul 1, 2011)

Nope. If the board doesn't have a header, then you can't use it.


----------



## Clizzark (Jul 1, 2011)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Nope. If the board doesn't have a header, then you can't use it.



Thanks for the quick response... but that blows. I am almost done with the build too. I have no idea what to do.


----------



## Clizzark (Jul 1, 2011)

Do all cases with USB 3.0 in the front have that header cord?


----------



## claptonman (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes. Does your MoBo have 3.0 in the back with it? You can always run an extender to the front of your MoBo.

You should quick post a link to your MoBo, and make sure you read over the user manual to make sure it doesn't have it.


----------



## Okedokey (Jul 1, 2011)

Clizzark said:


> I purchase a CM Storm Enforcer case and it has a USB 3.0 header. My new Gigabyte mobo does not seem to have an internal connector for it. Are there any adapters or anything I can do??



Of course you can.  



voyagerfan99 said:


> Nope. If the board doesn't have a header, then you can't use it.



Fail.

Ebay are full of PCIe adaptors for this.  For example, this is an ASUS one http://www.tomshardware.com/gallery/usb3_01_full,0101-228927-0-2-3-1-jpg-.html Can be purchased for around $30.

You will notice not only does it have external USB 3 ports, but 2 SATA 6GB adaptors.

Of course you can, you can also look at this (SE-PCIE-USB3-07):  http://www.sednacomputer.com/

Then wire up a standard USB3 cable and solder it to the USB front panel connectors, or find an adaptor for that.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 1, 2011)

^^When reading couldn't imgine why none of them thought of this, and they're probably 15 at the most so yeah, ebay's always the simplest answer, although not always the best or safest, but will work for this, but check newegg and tigerdirect first just in case.


----------



## Clizzark (Jul 2, 2011)

Not sure if we are all on the same page here or not 


This is the cord thats running from the head... this is the cord in question.






MOBO LINK: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3425#ov

Again, thanks for the help.


----------



## StrangleHold (Jul 2, 2011)

Would have to find a PCI/PCIe card that has the USB 3.0 with the 19/20 pin connector on the card.


----------



## Okedokey (Jul 2, 2011)

Or wire one up, which is what i would do in this case.


----------



## Clizzark (Jul 2, 2011)

Will all towers with 3.0 header have that?

I'd rather just get another case.


----------



## StrangleHold (Jul 2, 2011)

Thought the case had 2 regular USB 2.0 ports too. If it does just use those.


----------



## Clizzark (Jul 2, 2011)

Well, that would defeat the purpose. I bought the MOBO/Case specifically for the USB 3.0.


----------



## StrangleHold (Jul 2, 2011)

Well its all about the motherboard you have for the connector to work from the case.


----------



## jamesd1981 (Jul 2, 2011)

i recently did a new build i have usb 3.0 on the board, i was going to upgrade the case to a lian li so i could get usb 3.0 at the front for flash drives, so do no motherboards currently come with u usb 3.0 header even if they have usb 3.0 on board ?


----------



## StrangleHold (Jul 2, 2011)

jamesd1981 said:


> so do no motherboards currently come with u usb 3.0 header even if they have usb 3.0 on board ?


 
Most Gigabyte 900 series chipsets boards have USB 3.0 connectors.


----------



## Clizzark (Jul 4, 2011)

I'll have to talk to Micro Center about returning the mobo... 

But, I still would like to know if ALL towers with USB 3.0 headers have that 20 pin connector?


----------



## jamesd1981 (Jul 4, 2011)

usually case connections are standard on every case and motherboard


----------



## Clizzark (Jul 4, 2011)

jamesd1981 said:


> usually case connections are standard on every case and motherboard



Right. This is my 3rd build so I am not going into this blind, lol. The only difference with this build is the USB 3.0 header.


----------



## hondaman (Jul 15, 2011)

My 3.0 usbs on the front my case had long enough cables to plug into the back of the mother board.


----------

